# Autocruise Stardream Eberspacher Exhaust



## 96558 (Oct 21, 2005)

My 2006 Stardream and others of that era have the Eberspacher exhaust tubing and silencer run across and under the width of the low profile Alco chassis.

On my Stardream twice this tubing has been crushed when going over speed ramps, both times after a scrape I have checked underneath and found the tube crushed, at one time crushed in two places under each chassis member. Luckily I checked this and I managed to squeeze out the tube with grips to partly restore its shape. The second time this really flattened the exhaust tubing and I am now replacing it and re-routing it.

I write this as a warning to Stardream owners to be aware of this, as running the Eberspacher with a blocked, or partly blocked exhaust could do very expensive damage. 

If anyone would like information on replacing/re-routing this exhaust I would be pleased to help, but it is expensive and more involved than one might at first think.

This problem has nothing to do with Eberspacher; they did not fit the exhaust. Given that perhaps in the first instance they need some proper understanding personally I find the Eberspacher Combitronic very good indeed.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I hope I do not have to ask you for the instructions sounds nasty.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Darlon,
I have a Stardream as well.so far we have only caught the step on a ramp. am very interested in your modification can you send me details please.
Do you belong to" The Autocruisers", a friendly but slightly mad group.
My hand book recommended a tyre pressure of 55F and 45R.I find a very smooth ride on these.

cabby


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Cabby
Is that the Autocruise club you told me about which i forgot to join or another.?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Grumpyman
Yes thats the one, fancy forgetting   


cabby


----------



## 96558 (Oct 21, 2005)

For anyone who would like detail of how I re-routed and replaced the Eberspacher exhaust system to prevent damage from grounding, I'll get round to posting this later when my new exhaust is fully fitted. I am awaiting a new made up section at present.

Re: Stardream tyre pressures, mine I keep high at 79 psi all round as with a 2.8 engine I can, and sometimes do, cruise at around 80 mph (abroad of course)!! To what the pressures should really be I have found information on this rather confusing.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Interestingly when fitting my waste pipe I noticed that the brackets holding my Heater exhaust on were both sheared at the bolts possibly due to over tightening at the factory. Had I not noticed this mine would have come away. Also mine is fastened to the side of the chassis not on the bottom of it except for the final pipe which is attached to the side skirting and frame. Exactly which part of yours came away.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The stardream handbook that came with the motorhome specified that with the michelin tyres the recommended pressures are 55 psi front and 45 psi rear.this is not the handbook that came with the peugeot chassis.
mine were on the 70psi mark and it nearly shook my fillings out.now I have a very smooth ride and it does seem to handle better as well. maybe you should try it.

cabby.


----------



## 96558 (Oct 21, 2005)

Here is a photo of one side (the heater side) of the exhaust pipe this shows where it had been crushed as it loops under the Alco chaissis. I had tried to straighten this. The short 24mm tube pulls the silencer up to the chassis. This original exhaust is a made up part from Eberspacher in Germany.

Thanks for the words about tyre pressures, I'll perhaps give it a try, though going fast with slightly soggy tyres was certainly a no no in my racing days - but then this is a Motorhome!


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Mine is not routed like that will have to try post a photo.


----------



## 96558 (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi Grumpyman

Interesting your exhaust is different, when did you get your Renoir.
I took delivery of my Stardream August 2006.

It was Eperspacher agent Krueger of New Milton Hants who told me that my exhaust system was made up for Autocruise by Eberspacher in Germany as a batch order - there is an Eberspacher part number.

The trouble with it is that the 24mm tail to the heater is supplied too short as my previous photo shows.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

The van is May 2006 from what i can see from your photo were your pipe comes under the chassis member on the photo mine runs along the member itself.I will get a photo but pouring it down at the moment.It does appear yours is fitted differently unless i am reading the photo wrong.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Here is your photo again and the red arrow shows where my pipe runs before the last bit.


----------



## 96558 (Oct 21, 2005)

Yes, your arrow shows how it should be done that is the path of the re-routing I am working on. At the moment awaiting the new made up section which Kreuger are getting me. 

Strange my later model should be different and I now question the information I have been give by Kruegers, the main Eberspacher dealer in the south. I have tried to contact Kruegers who are getting back to me in the morning.

I'd like anyone else with a similar vehicle to let me know how their Eberspacher exhaust is run.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My exhaust runs the same as the photo.but if I lay down to look at it the wife has to come and wake me up not too soon after. 8)  


cabby


----------

